# Heiß auf Angeln



## Khaos (21. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag Liebe Com. |wavey:

Ich bin heiß darauf in den Niederlanden zu Angeln.
Den Vispas jetzt zu machen, macht ja kein Sinn mehr , da ja bald schon der 01.01. ist. Also ich habe hier im Forum gelesen, das der Vispas immer vom 01.01. bis zum 31.12. gültig ist.

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob es irgendwie eine möglichkeit gibt, in den Niederlanden zu Angeln, ohne Vispas ( bsp. Forellenhof ).

Am 02.01. werde ich direkt morgens nach Straelen düsen und dort den Vispas beantragen, damit ich auch an der Maas angeln kann.:vik:

Also nochmal damit für alle dieses Thema klar wird:

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, z.b. am Forellenhof , in den Niederlanden ohne Vispas zu Angeln ?
Wenn ja! Wo ? |kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## peterws (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Es gibt in Montzen (Belgien) einen F'puff.


----------



## Khaos (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Das ist aber ein bissel weit weg.

Also ich würde max. 1 Stunde fahren von Alpen ( NRW ).
Über weitere Tipps wäre ich sehr glücklich =)


----------



## Patrick_DU (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Bei Meerlo gibt es ein Forellenpuff.
Dort sind verschiedene kleinere Teiche wo auch Lachsforellen drin sind.

Liegt ca. 10 Autominuten von Well entfernt.

Ein Abschnitt von der Anlage
IMG_1511-.JPG

Die Beute
IMG_1515.jpg

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Meterklausidh (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Schau mal in Boertelskakusem da gibts nen fpuff, bei roermond.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Borusse (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*



Khaos schrieb:


> Am 02.01. werde ich direkt morgens nach Straelen düsen und dort den Vispas beantragen, damit ich auch an der Maas angeln kann.:vik:


 
Hi,

Du kannst den Vispas auch jetzt schon holen, Du brauchst nicht bis zum 02.01.2009 warten.

Ich hab meinen für nächstes Jahr schon.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Khaos (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du kannst den Vispas auch jetzt schon holen, Du brauchst nicht bis zum 02.01.2009 warten.
> 
> ...



Kann ich dann damit schon dieses Jahr angeln und nächstes Jahr ? 

@ Patrick_DU

Kann man da auch ohne Vispas Angeln ? 
Und hast du auch die Komplette Adresse fürs Navi ? 

Danke an alle für die Antworten =)


----------



## Borusse (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*



Khaos schrieb:


> Kann ich dann damit schon dieses Jahr angeln und nächstes Jahr ?


 
Nur ab dem 01.01.2009 !!!
Wie schon von Dir selbst beschrieben, ist der Vispas immer genau für ein Jahr gültig > 01.01 bis 31.12 !

Aber ist ja auch nicht mehr lange bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Patrick_DU (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*



Khaos schrieb:


> Kann ich dann damit schon dieses Jahr angeln und nächstes Jahr ?
> 
> @ Patrick_DU
> 
> ...





ja dort kannst du auch ohne Vispas Angeln.
Ist aber relativ teuer.
von 8 bis 12 mit einer Rute 17 Euro und mit 2 Ruten 24 Euro.
Und von 12 bis 17 Uhr das selbe....
Werde mal nachschauen, ob ich die Adresse finde.



EDIT:

Hier ein Auszug von Google Maps

Forellenteich.jpg


----------



## Khaos (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Hi Patrick, 
danke erstmal, habe es auch auf Google Maps gefunden und mir die Adresse notiert. :m

Jetzt kenne ich das so von manchen Forellenteichen, das man nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Fische mitnehmen darf, ist das bei diesem Forellenteich genau so ? #c

Und kann man eigentlich am Forellenhof, jetzt mal allgemein, die gefangenen Fische wieder zurück setzten oder wird das nicht gerne gesehen ? |kopfkrat

Bin zwar Angler, aber ich ess nicht unbedingt gerne Fisch. |rolleyes

Werde eventuell nach Weihnachten mal den Forellenhof aufsuchen.

Gruß


----------



## Patrick_DU (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Hallo Khaos,

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Dort darfst du so viel Fisch mitnehmen, wie du fängst!
Zurücksetzen sollte auch kein problem sein....habe es aber noch nicht gesehen.;+
Schmecken aber ganz gut die Lachsforellen und nen ordentlichen Drill legen Sie auch hin.


----------



## Khaos (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Guten Tag, 

ich habe jetzt den Vispas 2009 bzw. den Antrag und den Vorläufigen.

Jetzt weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, ob ich alles habe.
Als ich in Straelen im Angelcentrum war, habe ich folgendes bekommen:

Den Antrag auf den Vispas ( Anmelde Bogen ) wo oben der vorläufige Ausweiß dabei ist. 

Dann ein dickeres Heftchen: Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren

Dazu ein kleineres Heftchen: Aanvulling 2009 Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren 2007 - 2008 - 2009

Ein Orangener Zettel, wo mir der Verkäufer gesagt hat, das ich damit an einem See / Teich / Fluss auch Angeln darf, überschrift: Stichting Hengelsport Venlo-Belerick

Meines erachtens fehlt mir ja dann noch die: Grote Vergunning

Bekomme ich diese wenn ich den richtigen Vispas bekomme oder hat der Verkäufer vergessen mir diese zu geben ?


Dann habe ich noch eine frage zur: Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren

Darf ich an ALLEN gewässern angeln die Dort eingetragen sind mit dem Vispas ? oder nur die, die in Limburg eingetragen sind ? 
Das mit den Weißen, Lila und Roten seite weiß ich ja.
Also darf ich dann mit dem Vispas ( Verein: H.S.V. De Zonnebaars Venlo ) an allen gewässern Angeln, die auf der Weißen seite stehen ? 

Bitte nochmal um schnelle und genaue hilfe, da ich gerne Neujahr angeln gehen möchte.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## totaler Spinner (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

Die grote vergunning gibt es nicht mehr, ist bzw. im vispas mit drin.
Du hast ja einen vispas der Fereratie Limburg. Damit kannst du in ganz NL in den Gewässern angeln die auf den weisen Seiten der lijst stehen und in den Gewässern die auf den blauen Seiten der lijst unter Federatie Limburg stehen.
Und nicht vergessen die blauen Hefte (lijst und aanvulling) immer mit beizuhaben, sonst gilt es als angeln ohne Schein.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß und wenig Eis im Rutenring.


----------



## Khaos (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heiß auf Angeln*

grr danke  

jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid .... dann sind das ja eine Menge gewässer die ich beangeln darf!

Wunderbar 

Danke dir  #6


----------

